# John Deer Tractor Questions [the real question is in this one]



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

First question. Is there a kit thru Deere to add an accumulator for the 3 point hitch? Tractor is a 2012 5093e.

Second question. Does it drive anyone else crazy that the tractors do not have intermittent wipers?? It drives me crazy and my dealer said there is no upgrade.

Thank you. Matt


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

No kit that I am aware of. 

Yes. Lack of intermittent wiper is annoying. Employees just leave them on from what I can tell by the rubber left on the glass...


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

the wiper drive me nuts! I ordered a wiper timer board and i am going to try to wire it in and it will give the wipers a range of 3 seconds to 45 seconds. I hope it works


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

snopushin ford said:


> First question. Is there a kit thru Deere to add an accumulator for the 3 point hitch? Tractor is a 2012 5093e.
> 
> Second question. Does it drive anyone else crazy that the tractors do not have intermittent wipers?? It drives me crazy and my dealer said there is no upgrade.
> 
> Thank you. Matt


No kit from JD but we have installed accumulators in our 5000 series.

No info on intermittent wipers.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

snopushin ford said:


> the wiper drive me nuts! I ordered a wiper timer board and i am going to try to wire it in and it will give the wipers a range of 3 seconds to 45 seconds. I hope it works


I would be very interested if it works.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Landgreen said:


> I would be very interested if it works.


Me too for skid steers...


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

when i have time to wire it in I will post my results. The part was only 12 bucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snopushin ford said:


> the wiper drive me nuts! I ordered a wiper timer board and i am going to try to wire it in and it will give the wipers a range of 3 seconds to 45 seconds. I hope it works


Details???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My '99 544 has delay wipers, pretty sure they could have added it to these tractors. 

No accumulator and dealers tell you there is nothing available. They're wrong.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes intermittant wipers would be an asset.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

https://store.qkits.com/wind-shield-wiper-timer-module-mxa041.html

this is what i am going to wire in. Do you guys have any part numbers for the accumulator and fittings needed??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am in shock that none of you guys have done this yet...

My bobcats when I plowed had intermittent wipers. I did it via a time delay relay, but the same concept more or less.

I believe that were made by Bosch? Not as cheap as the above posted item either, but it worked at the time. I also like the selection speed knob on the board. My setup was not as user friendly as you had to teach each new operator how to bump set you time delay.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was reading about intermittent wipers the other day....Well my daughter was reading it to me....The guy that developed them and holds the patent is very vigil in making company’s pay....It seems John Deere is too cheap to install them on all tractors...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Do any other tractor manufacturers have them?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I was reading about intermittent wipers the other day....Well my daughter was reading it to me....The guy that developed them and holds the patent is very vigil in making company's pay....It seems John Deere is too cheap to install them on all tractors...


A movie was made about the inventor. Its called Flash of Genius. Worth watching. Car companies stole his design. Totally screwed him over. He lost everything trying to sue them. He finally won in the end after several years in the courts.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

DeVries said:


> Do any other tractor manufacturers have them?


Kubota M series do have intermitant front wiper only, not the rear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shoot, my '93 L8000 has them.

For $12 I'll be adding them to whatever doesn't.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am in shock that none of you guys have done this yet...
> 
> My bobcats when I plowed had intermittent wipers. I did it via a time delay relay, but the same concept more or less.
> 
> I believe that were made by Bosch? Not as cheap as the above posted item either, but it worked at the time. I also like the selection speed knob on the board. My setup was not as user friendly as you had to teach each new operator how to bump set you time delay.


Hi Phil. I looked into those really 3-4 weeks ago for my l6060. Those I beleive only work if you already have intermitent wiper and you want to adjuste the delay time between swep. If you replace a constant wiper relay ( wiper without intermitent) function by one of those time delay you would only get only one cycle out of the wiper. But I could be wrong.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

There is other option but his at 12$ is the cheapest.

Bosch and Hella makes one for classic car but it is over 100$.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

boutch said:


> Hi Phil. I looked into those really 3-4 weeks ago for my l6060. Those I beleive only work if you already have intermitent wiper and you want to adjuste the delay time between swep. If you replace a constant wiper relay ( wiper without intermitent) function by one of those time delay you would only get only one cycle out of the wiper. But I could be wrong.


I had to add it in not replace. Separate throw on different switch.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> A movie was made about the inventor. Its called Flash of Genius. Worth watching. Car companies stole his design. Totally screwed him over. He lost everything trying to sue them. He finally won in the end after several years in the courts.


The car company's would Never screw anyone...Lol...Saw the movie...That's why they are very vigil about keeping on top of all these company's now...Wonder if the inventor of the Boss Cube is getting his royalties ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Wonder if the inventor of the Boss Cube is getting his royalties ??


Rumour on the playground is he has an article about how to properly store salt...and here I thought it was stored in Cubes. Or redi-mix trucks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground is he has an article about how to properly store salt...and here I thought it was stored in Cubes. Or redi-mix trucks.


Well you have to stack it in the bin for storage before you dig it back out to load it into your ready mix trucks drive around to refill cubes to drive around parking lots spreading 1000 pounds at a time blocking your vision on the front of a skid steer.

All because it makes too much sense to just have big salt trucks.

That takes some major planning to complicate it that much.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

update. that board that i ordered didn't work. I ordered the hella switch and am going to try that.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

update. The HELLA switch works!! I now have intermittent wipers! I will take some pics before i button things up tomorrow. Its very easy to do


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snopushin ford said:


> update. The HELLA switch works!! I now have intermittent wipers! I will take some pics before i button things up tomorrow. Its very easy to do


So $100 and a little time and you have intermittent wipers...would be cool to have it direct from the factory.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

It will probably take 20 minutes to do this. I just can't believe that the new Deere tractors don't come with intermittent wipers. Now throw me a bone on the accumulator part #'s.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

snopushin ford said:


> It will probably take 20 minutes to do this. I just can't believe that the new Deere tractors don't come with intermittent wipers. Now throw me a bone on the accumulator part #'s.


Did you wired it like in the diagram I provided.

For the accumulator mine a SAIP wa serie 0.75 liter capacity.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

The wipers are positively connected so it is the top diagram that you posted. I have had a snow event since the install and all was good. I will post pics soon, 2 more storms on the way this weekend.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

snopushin ford said:


> The wipers are positively connected so it is the top diagram that you posted. I have had a snow event since the install and all was good. I will post pics soon, 2 more storms on the way this weekend.


Here are the pics for installing intetmittent wipers. The spot where no wire is attached is a ground, I just didn't have it on when I took the pic


----------



## Jkochensparger (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to share your discovery. That is great information and very detailed pictures. 
Do your self a favor get rid of the 2 clip on scotch lock connectors. They are not a reliable connector and have been known to start fires.


----------



## [email protected] Tech (3 mo ago)

Hello,

I have developped a plug and play intermittent mode for the John Deer tractors.

No splicing and wire cutting required for the rear wiper 4000 series 2014 +

For now it works on the 4000 series front and rear wiper and the rear wiper of the 6000 series.

Take a look in the shop section : www.eurotechelectronics.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How about the 5 Series?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

$485.00????


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mountain Bob said:


> $485.00????


If Deere offered it as an option I would imagine it would cost even more knowing how they like to charge a premium for any upgrades or add ons.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Landgreen said:


> If Deere offered it as an option I would imagine it would cost even more knowing how they like to charge a premium for any upgrades or add ons.


I guess my point is that all this is preexisting technology. Yes, the "3 wipes after pushing wash" is cute, all cars and trucks have that for years. And, it only has one setting, is built in, a 12 second delay only. The switches are universal, ya, I see the convenience of a pre wired harness. So I feel I am looking at 100 bucks. Especially as a cheap china delay is 10 bucks, Did you know German, and some British vehicles did this with a $20 timer relay? A good retrofit for older models. Turn wiper on, turn off before wipers get to park position, wait the amount of time you want wiper interval to be, up to 30 seconds, turn back on, and they will stay in intermittent mode until next time you turn wipers off.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mountain Bob said:


> And, it only has one setting, is built in, a 12 second delay only.


Yeah I hope for their sake that is a misprint. Not much of an advantage if the delay is only one setting of 12 sec. I would assume delay with a range of up to 12 sec.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> I guess my point is that all this is preexisting technology. Yes, the "3 wipes after pushing wash" is cute, all cars and trucks have that for years. And, it only has one setting, is built in, a 12 second delay only. The switches are universal, ya, I see the convenience of a pre wired harness. So I feel I am looking at 100 bucks. Especially as a cheap china delay is 10 bucks, Did you know German, and some British vehicles did this with a $20 timer relay? A good retrofit for older models. Turn wiper on, turn off before wipers get to park position, wait the amount of time you want wiper interval to be, up to 30 seconds, turn back on, and they will stay in intermittent mode until next time you turn wipers off.


Is this just a really long-winded way of saying "I can do it cheaper "?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> Yeah I hope for their sake that is a misprint. Not much of an advantage if the delay is only one setting of 12 sec. I would assume delay with a range of up to 12 sec.


Hoo noes...the Furd Exploder we rented had 3 or 4 settings for delay. And they were speed sensitive. And moisture sensitive. Which resulted in squeaky wipers because I couldn't make the delay long enough. See the upcoming rant.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

jomama45 said:


> Is this just a really long-winded way of saying "I can do it cheaper "?


"I"? Sure, but others already have.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hoo noes...the Furd Exploder we rented had 3 or 4 settings for delay. And they were speed sensitive. And moisture sensitive. Which resulted in squeaky wipers because I couldn't make the delay long enough. See the upcoming rant.


I remember the auto wiper function on suburban. It never came on at proper time. The setting was either squeak squeak or no see road.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Landgreen said:


> I remember the auto wiper function on suburban. It never came on at proper time. The setting was either squeak squeak or no see road.


Yep,"auto" functions can be a nightmare.


----------

